# Areas to live in Paphos



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,
We are planing to move to Paphos in December, I am hoping my 2 boys aged 6 and 4 will attend ISOP. Does any of you know a good area in or around of Paphos we can rent a villa or a flat with a nice commuinty feel and not too far from school?......


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Most of our customers who have children attending ISOP prefer to be in the Tala area, Konia, Anarvagos and Mesogi villages to name a few. That said, Paphos is small so even if you live in Emba, Chloraka, Anarita, or even Tsada for example the commute is really not bad. I would just not go as far as Peyia as that would be a lot of back and forth for you and too far in my opinion.


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Cleo, we will be in Paphos in September to see those places and try to decide then.


----------

